# Well, THERE's a gimmick I haven't seen before....



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

So me and the SO went to a local club to see a band showcase that one my friends was playing in. Turns out to be several cookie-monster screamer bands , followed by my friends more melodic, Dream Theater type thing.

The bands were doing quick setups, followed by short sets of five songs or so, although telling one song from another was quite the challenge. While the band before my friends band was setting up, one fella I'd taken for the roadie was stringing several orange extension cords across the stage, putting a white spotlight in front of each band member and plugging them all into a power bar. Since the club had its own lights, I thought this might be overkill for a short set in a small club.

But then, as this band takes the stage, up springs the "roadie", and joins the band on stage. He picks up the power bar (actually, a custom-made thing with several switches and outlets, WITH A GUITAR STRAP ON IT) , and the band launches into its first song, with this guy playing the power bar along with the band. When the 2 guitarists were up front soloing, this guy would be up there thrashin' along with them, flicking the various lights on and off.

The light show addded an interesting element, but overall it was really kinda, ummm, odd.

Anyone else heard of something like this?


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

buckaroobanzai said:


> So me and the SO went to a local club to see a band showcase that one my friends was playing in. Turns out to be several cookie-monster screamer bands , followed by my friends more melodic, Dream Theater type thing.
> 
> The bands were doing quick setups, followed by short sets of five songs or so, although telling one song from another was quite the challenge. While the band before my friends band was setting up, one fella I'd taken for the roadie was stringing several orange extension cords across the stage, putting a white spotlight in front of each band member and plugging them all into a power bar. Since the club had its own lights, I thought this might be overkill for a short set in a small club.
> 
> ...


That is pretty odd - I guess he never had the time to learn to play an instrument?

I've seen allot of black gun powder flashpots that were 'trigered' by a powerbar.

I've also done a JAM night where the Jam band brought things other than instruments to jam with - lawnmower, chainsaw, drill, hammer...

I've worked with a band that had a drummer who's kit was so over the top he had to set up on the dance floor with the rest of the band behind him....

There are all kinds off them out there...


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

I once caught a band featuring Gumby on guitar:










They had this cardboard Gumby cutout, complete with a cardboard guitar attached to strings or something. He was laying flat on stage so you couldn't see him, then during a high energy solo part he springs up to his feet and rocks out (someone pulling and shaking the strings from behind the stage). Hilarious!


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Ive seen a couple of shows using flashing lights, but none with a powerbar with a guitar strap.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Was this the band?










)


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

Rock Pose #42


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

Robboman said:


> I once caught a band featuring Gumby on guitar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gumby should be more careful.

That Vibrato arm is going to poke Pokey's eye out.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

That must have been hilarious to watch!


----------

